# Black crickets Vs Brown Crickets



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

So what's the difference?

I gave black crickets to my BD's yesterday. Today, one of my BD's has left me a nice present - a pile of undigested black crickets!

I've never had this problem with brown crickets!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

silent browns means the misses doesn't no they are stashed under her side of the bed,

black crickets means sleepness nights and a whole load of trouble for me


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

I only use brown silent crickets for luke's tarantulas and i don't use them for my geckos, however when i bred beardies i found the black ones were the nasty and would bite me and the lizards, I also seen them bite the lizard as they were trying to eat them like a one last ditch attempt to escape, the brown ones body appears to be softer to so maybe the blacks are too hard and bitey for them hence why they came back up


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm not saying what I'm about to say is true but.....

I was told brown crickets are easier to digest and do not bite LOL


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

rasperandy said:


> silent browns means the misses doesn't no they are stashed under her side of the bed,
> 
> black crickets means sleepness nights and a whole load of trouble for me


That's why I usually buy the brown ones! :thumb:


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

coo_kie said:


> I'm not saying what I'm about to say is true but.....
> 
> I was told brown crickets are easier to digest and do not bite LOL


I thought that may be the case! Cheers!


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

I only feed black crickets, the browns jump alot more and further.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

njp said:


> I only feed black crickets, the browns jump alot more and further.


Same here, never really had that much trouble with blacks, never been bit although i know the fully grown adults can nip. They harder to digest as higher levels of chitin but they're also hardier in colder conditions which considering i live in a student house in Scotland - it isnt the warmest place.


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

Deans On Toast said:


> I thought that may be the case! Cheers!


A guy told me to buy brown for my chams so they don't nibble at my chams...wasn't sure if this was right but stuck to brown anyway:lol2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

coo_kie said:


> I'm not saying what I'm about to say is true but.....
> 
> I was told brown crickets are easier to digest and do not bite LOL


I would say its true, my bosc vomits up blacks but loves its browns. That and blacks are noisy and annoying + ive been bitten by escapee's in the night when i had them.


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> ive been bitten by escapee's in the night when i had them.


 
:shock: thats the stuff nightmares are made off !!!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Its ok, i crushed them between my arse cheeks. :whistling2:


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Its ok, i crushed them between my arse cheeks. :whistling2:


 
now THAT'S the stuff nightmares are made of!!!!! :lol2:


I alsways get banded brown crickets - they do chirp a bit but it's not annoying, they are definitely softer shelled - and they survive a lot better than the others when their back legs are pinched off!!!!


----------



## reptilesrock (Jun 3, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Crazy stuff!
I have to disagree with one point here though,......the browns make soooooo much noise its unreal, and i have never heard a peep from the blacks.......?
Same with nips, been nipped by browns and never by blacks.

Maybe i am recognising the differences wrong, though i do doubt it. 
The blacks are simply black, with wing-type structures to their backs and the browns are,.....well, brown, with an almost see through/very soft appearance right?

Maybe my rep shop breeds a freak morph of crix lol. Well i have had reverse locusts from there, they were so cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

browns do bite they just not as nasty as blacks. blacks are bigger innit lol

as for undigested black crickets, theyre like mealies, have a harder shell so are harder to digest. i was told blacks were better as it helps with keepin their teeth in order, they like nails and rocks, if that makes sense? though how much truth there is in that i dont know


----------



## lnrak (Apr 19, 2007)

*I only feed blacks too. I don't hear anything from them at all??? The browns used to chirp constantly - sounded like a jungle at night:lol2:*


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> I would say its true, my bosc vomits up blacks but loves its browns. That and blacks are noisy and annoying + ive been bitten by escapee's in the night when i had them.


:lol2nly u could get bitten by a cricket
i buy the black ones because they don't seem to jump as much as the brown ones but a do get the small brown ones for my cham but i always lose some of the brown ones because they jump out of the tubs and the black ones don't.


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Its ok, i crushed them between my arse cheeks. :whistling2:


 
Bums of steel :lol2:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

The blacks do make noise when they moult to full size some get wings and chirp!Never been bit by them the dog bites them if they escape tho!


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

reptilesrock said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Crazy stuff!
> I have to disagree with one point here though,......the browns make soooooo much noise its unreal, and i have never heard a peep from the blacks.......?


Only fully grown black crickets can make noise so if you've got smaller ones they'll be pretty quiet.
You can purchase both silent and normal brown crickets, seems you got some normal hence why they're noisy.


----------



## reptilesrock (Jun 3, 2007)

Zak said:


> Only fully grown black crickets can make noise so if you've got smaller ones they'll be pretty quiet.
> You can purchase both silent and normal brown crickets, seems you got some normal hence why they're noisy.


Aaaah, well that would explain things then wouldn't it :crazy:
Cheers Zak : victory:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Even the silent ones can make noise to tho!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Ahhhh you can get noisy browns? Didnt know. Always thought browns were silent crickets and blacks were noisy.

Anyway never heard a peep from my browns.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I use both. Blacks have more chitin in their exoskeleton I think which is probably why you sometimes get criket-shaped poohs!! If I use blacks its generally 4th instar for the skink and sometimes the geckos.

The ackies prefer the browns coz they are fast, and sometimes Barn will just ignore blacks....

Browns are nice because the noise they make reminds me of sleeping in the jungle which I miss. Blacks just make hideous chirps! But then blacks are slow so they are much easier to catch when they escape :lol2:

: victory:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I think all crickets can make noise it just depends on if you have them long enough for them to moult to full size and have wings coz i think thats how they make the noise by rubbing their wings or wing casing together!


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

black crickets tend to be more viscious and they are more likely to start nibblin on ur pets if they get hungry or bored in the vivarium


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Blacks win over for me. But i think thats because the method of feeding i do.

I never leave crickets in a vivarium. So the hole "visciousness" is out of the window. I prefer blacks because there not as jumpy in terms of darting away from the animals. The blacks usually dont expect whats coming, and just move about slowly, but enough for the lizard to see it.

Plus black shows up more on most colors then a light brown. The noise doesnt bother me because there not in my room, aswell you get used to it eventually. I find anyway.


----------



## MrKing (Mar 15, 2007)

rasperandy said:


> silent browns means the misses doesn't no they are stashed under her side of the bed,
> 
> black crickets means sleepness nights and a whole load of trouble for me


LOL - is very true


----------



## !! Guy (Jul 12, 2007)

i've found browns to be better jumpers ect. so not suited to slower geckos. eg leos ect. but oright for cresties.


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

Right I bought large brown cric's today for my chams and i can confirm these buggers are noisy as hell!!!

They haven't stopped chirping since i got them back! 
The little ones never made a peep but the big ones make up for it :lol2:



Oh and the big ones looks mean..I swear I can see big pointy teeth and everything!!


----------



## jeepers (Feb 17, 2008)

Both mine seem to prefer black crickets, can't say i've ever heard them make a noise but presuming it's becuase of the size of them like mentioned earlier. 

the brown crickets are harder to catch than the black and not as meaty for them to eat, easiest thing to do is stick the crickets in the fridge for 20-30 mins before feeding time and then put them in the tank and they should be easy enough to catch for most


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

I hate the black ones, they are noisy and nasty lil buggars. Only buy blacks if I can't buy the browns.


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2011)

*chittin levels*

It`s been proven that the blacks have the LOWEST chittin levels of all the crickets. They are also the least aggressive, and most prolific. Their protein level is the highest , and they are the easiest to handle because they tend to be a little less jumpy. Thier downfall is that they simply cannot handle humidity or crowding stress. I think they are the newest kid on the block and therefore they maybe don`t taste very familiar to some animals,, maybe that`s why they are regurged sometimes??


----------

